# American Flag inside garage door.



## PUNISHER VETTE (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi. Haven't been here in a while. Came here for information on how to paint my garage door last year. Don't think i ever posted up any pictures of it. Hope you enjoy it. Hopefully i'll stick around some more this time as i've got a lot of projects that i might need some help on.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

my girlfriend and her two female friends started a chorus of "america. **** yah. comin again to save the mother****in day." behind me when i opened this thread.


----------



## PUNISHER VETTE (Jun 11, 2007)

You know I did this project almost a year ago now and I have to say it goes unnoticed by almost everyone. That's okay b/c i didn't paint it for them.

I really need to get back in the painting mood and finish the rest of my garage. checkered flag pattern along the lower parts of the walls. And a nice big custom workbench.


----------



## PUNISHER VETTE (Jun 11, 2007)

It's been a while since i've been on. Figured i'd post a few shots that i took since the last time.


----------

